# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن كفاءة ومؤهلات المسؤولين عن الادارة

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن كفاءة ومؤهلات المسؤولين عن الادارة* 
*البلد** سلطنة عمان*

*رقم النص* *ب م 10/11/75*


*النوع** لائحة*


*تاريخ م* *لا يوجد*


*تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد*


*عنوان النص**بشان كفاءة ومؤهلات المسؤولين عن الادارة*




*استناد*

*بعد الاطلاع على احكام المادة 4-03ر6 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .*

*قرر مجلس المحافظين ما يلي : -*

** مادة (77) من القانون المصرفي 114/2000*

*المتطلبات* *المادة 1*
*ا) على جميع البنوك المرخـص لها بمزاولـة العمل المصرفي في السلطنة ان تودع لدى البنك المركزي التعهد التالي :* 
*" نتعهد بموجب هذا بضمان وجود ادارة مستمرة تقوم باداء الاعمال المصرفية والاشراف عليها داخل سلطنة عمان بطريقة سليمة ونقر بمسئوليتنا نحو تعيين المسئولين عن الادارة ممن تكون لديهم خبرة وكفاءة ومؤهلات ذات مستوى دولي مقبول تتفق مع مستوى المسئولية والسلطة الممنوحة لهم والتي يمارسونها داخل السلطنة " .* 
*" ونتعهد ايضا بان نختار ونجلب وندرب المواطنين العمانيين ونمنحهم كافة الفرص لكسب الخبرات والمؤهلات اللازمة داخل او خارج السلطنة والتي تؤهلهم في خلال مدة معقولة للتعيين في وظائف الادارة داخل السلطنة " .* 
*وهذا التعهد سوف يكون ملزما لاي مؤسسة او كيان يكون او سيكون عليها التزام تعاقدي بتزويد البنك بالادارة اللازمة .* 
*ب) ان التعهـد المشار اليه في الفقرة (ا) بعاليه يجب ان يوقع عليه اي من :* 
*(ا) رئيس مجلس ادارة البنك المحلي او ...* 
*(ب) مسئول مفوض بالتوقيع من المركز الرئيسي للبنك الاجنبي .* 
*ج) يجب ان يصاحب التعهد المشار اليه في الفقرة (ا) بعاليه قائمة كاملة باسماء المسئولين بالبنك المعني الذين لهم حق التوقيع ويخدمون في عمان ويبين امام اسم كل منهم جنسيته .* 
*د) القائمة المطلوبة وفقا للفقرة (ج) بعاليه يجب ان يرفق بها ما يلي :* 
*1 – معلومات مفصلة عن كل مسئول غير عماني مذكور اسمه في القائمة تبين بوضوح خبراته ومؤهلاته .* 
*2 - وثيقة مستقلة يوقع عليها كل مسئول وتعلن ما يلي :* 
*" اقر بانني قد اطلعت على القانون المصرفي لعام 1974 وعلى اللوائح التي اصدرها البنك المركزي تنفيذا له واتعهد بان اراعي متطلبات القانون واللوائح المذكورة حاليا ومستقبلا عند ادارة شئون البنك " .*

*الإذعان للأحكام* *المادة 2*

*ا ) ان التعهد المطلوب وفقا للفقرة (ا) من المادة الاولى من هذا القرار يجب ان يسلم للبنك المركزي في المواعيد التالية :*
*1 – حتى اخر ديسمبر 1975 وذلك في حالة البنوك التي تزاول نشاطها فعلا .*
*2 – قبل البدء في مزاولة النشاط وذلك في الحالات الاخرى .*
*ب) القائمة المطلوبة وفقا للفقرة (ج) من المادة الاولى من هذا القرار وكذلك المرفقات المصاحبة لها والمبينة في الفقرة (د) من نفس المادة تقدم الى البنك المركزي في حالات التعيين والتقاعد والاستقالة والنقل والفصل اذا ترتب على اي من هذه الحالات اضافة او حذف في الاسماء المبينة في تلك القائمة .*

*تحديد المستويات في المستقبل* *المادة 3*
*يحتفظ البنك المركزي بحقه في تحديد اية حدود دنيا للمؤهلات المهنية التي يجب ان تتوافر فيمن يعينون في وظائف الادارة .*
*المادة 4**تنشر هذه اللائحة في الجريدة الرسمية .*

----------

